# Encore Router repeater



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's the manual I want to set it up as a repeater 3 of them actually for the campground. I have a Cisco wireless router with an antenna booster but no information on it because they took the computer when I took over but it works. I hope to start setting this up Wednesday. I have a little idea of what I'm doing also the security camera system will be hooked to one as a router or repeater if I can. They were rated good but cheap. Wish me luck and any help would more than appreciated.

Thanks
mikell




http://www.encore-usa.com/us/sites/default/files/product_documents/ENHWI-N3_UM.pdf


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

I skimmed through the manual, it looks straightforward to me. Then again I deal with this kind of tech stuff everyday...

Good luck setting it up and post if you have any questions.

BTW, you should fix the link to the manual in your post.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Mike, I also am reading your manual. We essentially have the same basic equipment, different brands, but yours has a couple of features that mine does not. Your manual is much more in-depth and has given me a couple of usable tips already. OTOH my repeater was supposed to be PLUG N PLAY, NOT...... and tech support recently decided it's faulty and is sending a new one to be here this week.

IIRC you are setting your repeater up to utilize cameras, while mine is for cell phone enhancement / VOIP.

Probably the most important data I've picked up in the last couple of days is that a router has two ip addresses, internal that we most often see and external, that we have to go looking for. Also that on some equipment the MAC address can be changed-- only if needed.

I have a thread started on my own efforts but will check here also. Technical reading is such fun.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

If you have wired clients, such as a wired IP based security cameras, you're going to want a wireless bridge and not a repeater.

Some of the cheap China made routers are a real bear to get working - even when the instructions are quite clear.

One option for you is software like DD-WRT, which can be loaded on some of the old Linksys WRT54G routers and even on some of the newer routers like the cheap Asus wireless-N routers -- check online for exact router model compatibility and recommendations.

The old Linksys WRT54G are quite easy to find used, so for about $10 you can play with DD-WRT, setting up repeaters, bridges, "repeater bridges", and so forth.

DD-WRT and an old Linksys WRT54G is probably one of the cheapest ways to turn a wired IP devices into wireless - like printers, desktops, etc... since you can just set it up as a client bridge.

Another advantage to using DD-WRT is that there is a website and there are forums, wikis, etc. -- so there are answers to your questions. With some of the cheap China stuff, that manual is about all you have to go on.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Fixed the link I think. The cameras connect to a DVR . The wireless router is in another building so I need to get from the DVR to the wireless router then the 2 others will be repeaters for the campground. Going to be great fun. The setup I have is OK if your outside your trailer but inside it's not so great. Lightning has taken it out twice this summer.


----------

